
A Better JavaScript Ecosystem - lsjroberts
http://gelatindesign.co.uk/coding/javascript-ecosystem
======
abritinthebay
These points are pretty naive, plus they solve very little other than
_possibly_ saving some disk space.

It honestly reads more like a classic case of “My very narrow use case is the
general case”. A common mistake.

~~~
lsjroberts
(author here)

I'd disagree they are naive. These all stem from my team's experiences
developing platforms at a large international bank.

We have dozens of packages that share many of the same dependencies, moving
those to a single copy of each would reduce used disk space by equal dozens of
times. But saving disk space is almost more of a nice side effect of the other
solutions.

We've tried reducing this by using lerna but that can only go so far due to
only supporting a single shared version or fully independent versioning. Hence
the more customisable workspaces.

I'd also contend this is not a narrow use case, every bank in London is
building similar platforms and could benefit from something like this. They
just tend to not talk too publicly about what they are doing.

~~~
yunyu
Have you tried pnpm? It seems like it would resolve some of the issues you
brought up: [https://pnpm.js.org/](https://pnpm.js.org/)

~~~
lsjroberts
I haven't, but had a chat with Zoltan on twitter (a dev on it). It does seem
to be pretty good, and definitely would be a less drastic solution since it
builds on top npm.

